# How Can I Improve Pizza-in-a-pan? And Another Timing Question



## chefathome (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello, Folks!

Today, I tried at home Giada De Laurentiis' Roman-style Pizza. As you could see from the pic below, I stretched the dough onto a baking sheet (with olive oil spread on) put on a baking pan. I baked it in the middle of the oven on 455F for about 15 minutes, until sides were very brown.







Overall, the pizza was very nice - the kids loved it - but I felt that the crust wasn't as it supposed to be. It wasn't crispy as it should be, but was rather soft.

Now, I know that I can't expect best results using the baking sheet method, but I do want to bake the pizza in a large pan, as it's the simplest, quickest method for having a pizza for dinner on a regular basis (I do have a pizza stone, and I used it in other occasions, it's not big enough for such a pizza).

So, considering the pizza-in-a-pan limitation, how can I improve the pizza, making its crust crispier?

Another question regarding timing: For baking the pizza for mid-week dinner, I want to make the dough the night before, let it rise overnight. How should I schedule then the pizza making? That is, when approx. should I take the dough out of the fridge for continuing the preparation?

Thanks much,
Arnon


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 8, 2014)

You will get a crispier crust with a thinner pan. I'd lose the parchment paper also. You may also want to try and lower your oven rack so it is closer to the bottom heat elements. If you can, just before the pizza is done, using oven mits, try and slide the pizza out of the pan and let it finish on the rack. The bottom will get more direct heat and possibly crisp up better.. You try one or all of these suggestions. 

I would take the dough out about an hour before making the pizza. It will be easier to handle.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 8, 2014)

I use a half sheet pan for my pizza.  I just lightly spray some Pam on the pan then roll out the dough.  The bottom gets crispy enough for my family. Rock is correct in baking it on the lower rack will crisp up the bottom more than in the middle.


----------



## chefathome (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks much for the tips! I'll try them soon. You're great!


----------

